# Knockdown finish



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

I've always primed before AND after any texture was applied to the wall. However, I see it done both ways, am I just wasting my time and materials priming before texture is applied?


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Most knockdowns I've seen specify that you primer before and after. I'm sure there are some out there that don't need one or both of the prime coats.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

DelW said:


> I've always primed before AND after any texture was applied to the wall. However, I see it done both ways, am I just wasting my time and materials priming before texture is applied?


ahhh....this debate rolls on

I've heard both as well. As long as the substrate underneath is clean and sheen free, I'm thinking no primer is _really_ necessary. I tend to be like you Del...do more, and have some extra peace of mind....


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

When I did alot of housework we would prime with some plus-3 mixed into the primer to give it some "body" to flatten everything out.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

What's the difference between knock down application and taping mud?

Rhetorical, no reply expected.


----------

